# Ornate cantils



## WildOlCritter (Apr 5, 2014)

Hi all. We have had these beauties for a while now hoping to breed them in the near future. Strangely enough I can't seem to find any bite reports on them?? 









Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

WildOlCritter said:


> Hi all. We have had these beauties for a while now hoping to breed them in the near future. Strangely enough I can't seem to find any bite reports on them??
> image
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


I have bred these for 5 years.

They are a difficult species to sell 

As for bites it is widely acknowledged that envenomation would be severe with serious tissue damage as they release massive amounts of venom.

a very dangerous species.


----------



## WildOlCritter (Apr 5, 2014)

@Slippery42

Thanks for the reply man.  

They are quite rare in the SA hobby. I have done some market research and yes....they wont sell like regius 

Still I am lookimg for bite reports on them...but nothing available. ...maybe those tagged didn't make it to tell the story? Lol

They are absolutely gorgeous though. One of my favorites amongst vipers. 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

*one of my babies*

one of my early breedings


----------



## WildOlCritter (Apr 5, 2014)

Very nice man 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------

